# Quoting service calls



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Material + Labor + Overhead + Profit = Price of Job.

Whether $75 is right?..... only _you_ can answer that one.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you in business or just doing sidework?


----------



## sparkie702 (Jul 22, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Are you in business or just doing sidework?


Sidework when i am not working commercial


----------



## sparkie702 (Jul 22, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Material + Labor + Overhead + Profit = Price of Job.
> 
> Whether $75 is right?..... only _you_ can answer that one.


You are absolutely right i feel silly ive been doing this since they day i was 18 im 29 and still cant quote lol


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sparkie702 said:


> You are absolutely right i feel silly ive been doing this since they day i was 18 im 29 and still cant quote lol


The legalities of doing 'side work' in you area aside, you're way behind and need to catch up.


----------



## sparkie702 (Jul 22, 2013)

480sparky said:


> The legalities of doing 'side work' in you area aside, you're way behind and need to catch up.


Yes until now my experience has been working for companys or helping coworkers on there side work never running my own sidework.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sparkie702 said:


> Yes until now my experience has been working for companys or helping coworkers on there side work never running my own sidework.


I can't really talk because I did sidework for over 15 years. But most people will frown upon it because when you do sidework you are undercutting legitimate businesses who have to charge more because they have overhead that you don't have.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparkie702 said:


> I am at the point now where i have friends family or by word of mouth to install ceiling fans 240v dryers etc.And i'm still not to sure if i am quoting a fair price to myself i charge 75$ dollars for a ceiling fan if an existing box is there i am still green on giving estimates.I have 8 plus years in electrical but most of that time was spent in commercial projects and house calls never had to give my own quotes


$375 is more like it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I can't really talk because I did sidework for over 15 years. But most people will frown upon it because when you do sidework you are undercutting legitimate businesses who have to charge more because they have overhead that you don't have.


Aren't you really still kinda doing side work?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Aren't you really still kinda doing side work?


In what way?


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

my company charges 150$ for the 1st hour and then 95$.
I wouldn't install a ceiling fan for 75$. Imagine doing that at 10-12ft high... would you still charge the same?


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I do sidework whenever it falls into my lap. It's usually a friend of my folks or friends of friends, I am in no way a business man but I charge an hourly rate for the labor and they buy all the materials


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

When you install a piece of equipment, besides the actual electrical work, you are selling your guarantee that nothing will go wrong. If you drop something on a marble counter top, that counter top is covered in your price. If you do enough work, you can buy insurance and work through a limited liability company. If you don't have insurance or a limited company, your $75 job could cost you thousands.

For family, you take the chance. For someone who is just too cheap to pay a contractor, why bother?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

xlink said:


> When you install a piece of equipment, besides the actual electrical work, you are selling your guarantee that nothing will go wrong. If you drop something on a marble counter top, that counter top is covered in your price. If you do enough work, you can buy insurance and work through a limited liability company. If you don't have insurance or a limited company, your $75 job could cost you thousands.
> 
> For family, you take the chance. For someone who is just too cheap to pay a contractor, *why bother*?


If I told you the amount of cash I made over the last 15+ year from doing sidework, you wouldn't believe me. If I had to pay a couple hundred or couple thousand for something that I damaged, it would still be worth it hundreds of times over. 

BTW, someone who hires an electrician to do sidework isn't necessarily a "cheap" person. If you needed some plumbing work done and you knew a really good plumber that would work for a cash rate that was less than bringing in a plumbing contractor, wouldn't you entertain the idea?


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

I assume you reported it all on your income tax, because if I earned that much money and didn't report it, I sure wouldn't put it on the internet.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

xlink said:


> I assume you reported it all on your income tax, because if I earned that much money and didn't report it, I sure wouldn't put it on the internet.


If you're smart with the cash there is absolutely no proof you ever had it (or are hiding it :whistling2.

The important part about dealing with cash is to still make withdrawals from the bank every week (or use your debit card for purchases). Even tho you have the cash on hand to buy normal everyday things, you still need to take the money out of your legit paycheck to cover those things.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Of course he reported it all. Just like you reported all the sidework you did.


----------



## sparkie702 (Jul 22, 2013)

Goldagain said:


> Of course he reported it all. Just like you reported all the sidework you did.


Of course


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

deleted


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

xlink said:


> I thought you would delete your post and I would delete my post and the evidence would be gone.
> 
> Fine, then. What is your mailing address?


You're acting silly.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

deleted


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

xlink said:


> That was fast!


You're still acting silly.



Btw, I killed 15 people last night.


----------



## xlink (Mar 12, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You're still acting silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I killed 15 people last night.


You're thinking they won't find it. I'm thinking someone might think it would be a funny prank to turn you in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

xlink said:


> You're thinking they won't find it. I'm thinking someone might think it would be a funny prank to turn you in.


Go ahead, I'd like to see someone turn in "HackWork" from NJ for saying he did cash side work on an Internet forum :laughing:

There's millions of instances of people saying things on the internet that could get them into tax trouble. 

My books are clean :thumbsup:


----------



## sparkie702 (Jul 22, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Go ahead, I'd like to see someone turn in "HackWork" from NJ for saying he did cash side work on an Internet forum :laughing:
> 
> There's millions of instances of people saying things on the internet that could get them into tax trouble.
> 
> My books are clean :thumbsup:


Hey hack i just got a call a lady wants me to trouble shoot her outlets 2 have no power how much do you charge to troubleshoot repair something like that?

I told her 50$


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

sparkie702 said:


> Hey hack i just got a call a lady wants me to trouble shoot her outlets 2 have no power how much do you charge to troubleshoot repair something like that?
> 
> I told her 50$


How much is your yearly over head. Then divide that by the 27 hours per year you work on the side.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

sparkie702 said:


> Hey hack i just got a call a lady wants me to trouble shoot her outlets 2 have no power how much do you charge to troubleshoot repair something like that?
> 
> I told her 50$


 
I think youre too high. Going rate is around $20 - $25. :whistling2:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

The IRS will not bother you for side job monies....unless your business card says "tea party" on it.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

Missouri Bound said:


> The IRS will not bother you for side job monies....unless your business card says "tea party" on it.


 tea bagger


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

sparkie702 said:


> Hey hack i just got a call a lady wants me to trouble shoot her outlets 2 have no power how much do you charge to troubleshoot repair something like that?
> 
> I told her 50$


Man you do not have any worries about the IRS coming after you at those prices! 

Aren't you that guy who can't work because he can't sleep?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Sidework 24 hr service. We never sleep  Special on fans $50. and you buy lunch.


----------



## sparkie702 (Jul 22, 2013)

FastFokker said:


> Man you do not have any worries about the IRS coming after you at those prices!
> 
> Aren't you that guy who can't work because he can't sleep?


I'm the guy rolling the nickels holding the card's


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

Go ahead, I'd like to see someone turn in "HackWork" from NJ for saying he did cash side work on an Internet forum :




Book him Danno !



Don


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

Side work or what ever.... whats your time worth? I would not bother leaving my house for less than a hundo. whether its changing an outlet, switch or looking at a problem. Cash only please :thumbup:


----------

